# Echo CS-310 Clutch Crum for Carving?



## Dan Dean (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I thought I would give this one a shot we are trying to set this saw up for carving but like many newer saws replacement rim sprocket style drums have not yet been produced, so we are having difficulty finding a rim style drum for this saw which would allow a 1/4 rim sprocket to be added. Any help or ideas greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ray benson (Oct 19, 2014)

Dan Dean said:


> Well I thought I would give this one a shot we are trying to set this saw up for carving but like many newer saws replacement rim sprocket style drums have not yet been produced, so we are having difficulty finding a rim style drum for this saw which would allow a 1/4 rim sprocket to be added. Any help or ideas greatly appreciated!!


I would give them a call and see if this is the right sprocket.
http://store.chainsawr.com/products...clutch-pro-spur-sprocket-drum-new-sprkt-box-9


----------



## src360ss (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey Dan, I have a 310 that I setup with a 12" dime tip and I love it. Shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll try and set you up with one.


----------

